# my 4 year old daughter & Type 1



## Mstarsmom (Sep 10, 2010)

My daughter has just been diagnosed a little over a month ago.  lots of testing.  In the last two weeks she has had many mood swings and is going through this bout of not wanting to eat she just keeps saying she is not hungry.  I worry because she has more highs and lows when not eating.  Dose anyone have something that worked for them.  Three months ago I would have just taking this as a bump in the road kind of like eating all the time do to growth spurt.  Right now it feels like a mountain. any help would be great.  new to this.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello, welcome to this forum.  Im mum to 2 years old Carly dx type 1 last June, it's been over 3 months now.
I had the same problem when she went through a phase refusing to eat, also another phase of overeating before her body accepted insulin then she is back to normal.
Just take once at a time and stay positive, you will be an expert in no time... good luck
It is a good place on this forum for any advice or support


----------



## Mstarsmom (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Hello, welcome to this forum.  Im mum to 2 years old Carly dx type 1 last June, it's been over 3 months now.
> I had the same problem when she went through a phase refusing to eat, also another phase of overeating before her body accepted insulin then she is back to normal.
> Just take once at a time and stay positive, you will be an expert in no time... good luck
> It is a good place on this forum for any advice or support


Thank you so much we have been stressing about her not wanting to eat.  It is so great to hear from others going through the same thing.  God Bless and thank you again.


----------



## Gemma444 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

welcome to the forum I'm mum to jack who is 9 and was dx in august 2009 at the age of 8. When jack was first dx he has terrible swinging levels part to do with honeymoon i suppose and also to do with what regime we were on, Now after 12 months on hes on a better regime and levels are much better. I have learnt alot in the last 12 mnts and im sure you will too. I just wanted to let you know that things do get easier. They will still be difficult times and im still learning things all time but things will get easier for you. xx


----------



## ruthelliot (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi There,
My son was diagnosed almost 2yrs ago now when he was 18mths old. I can only reiterate what the others say in that it does get easier to deal with - everyone still has bad days/weeks but in general easier. As Ben was so young I think we had it a bit easier with moods etc at the beginning allthough even at his age it did have a big effect. I'm sure their mood is hugely effected by being too high or too low and by the big swings that happen but again with time and good care/teaching from your diabetic team this should settle. The biggest thing we've found with Ben is his need to keep some control for his part and to some extent we allow this at times - silly things like he has to pick which finger gets tested, when practical he decides who does his injections and so on. Its a huge adjustment for their little minds and bodies but you'll get there. Just try when you can to make sure you get a little time out for yourself wherever possible as it can be all consuming at the beginning.
Take care
Ruth


----------



## rspence (Sep 12, 2010)

*food ideas*

hi - my son has a cold this weekend and so for the first time since diagnosis 6months ago he too is refusing to eat!

so i've been letting him eat breadsticks, too many crisps, drink lots of milk - would your daughter drink smoothies?

thinking of you - its so disheartening when new people are diagnosed - sorry for you, wish it could be stopped!

rachel


----------

